# dirt track car



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

yes i am new, i am considering buying a 1993 sentra from a local towing company, it has had a hard life! and is not exactly nice enough to rebuild, but i can get it for $200.00! it runs and drives, it is an automatic, and has a twin cam motor, i didnt look close enough to find out what the motor is...any suggestions as to what it could be? it is a base car, 2 door. i am considering modifing it to run in a local fwd dirt track class, any comments, or encouragement?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The engine will be either a 1.6L or a 2.0L. The 2.0 only came in the SE-R trim level, and the 1.6 in everything else.


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks, you confirmed what i thought.


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

here is another good question for the gurus...are the 1.6 in my car and the 2.0 in ser's dimensionally the same, as in a direct swap? and will it bolt to my stock auto tranny? what wiring would i have to change? i know where i can get a 2.0 from a G20, which needs rebuilt, and i would like to be able to compete with the 1.6 while building the 2.0 and then do the swap (if feasable) and come back swinging!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Cheaper to buy a used rough life SE-R. I just sold my rough-life 92 for $750.00

If you were racing(drag style) and had a NICE sentra sedan and wanted to surprise people then I'd say go for the swap. It's VERY do-able and it's fairly strait forward but if you're doing it for just a dirt track car, I wouldn't waste the money. It'll cost you quite a bit more to swap then it would to just buy.


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

okay, well then with that in mind, am i wasting my money on this car? or can it be competetive with the hondas, who seem to dominate, even the single cam hondas win ALOT! if this were a 5 or 4 spd car i would even be questioning it, but since it what it is, i am nervous.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

mikepotts said:


> okay, well then with that in mind, am i wasting my money on this car? or can it be competetive with the hondas, who seem to dominate, even the single cam hondas win ALOT! if this were a 5 or 4 spd car i would even be questioning it, but since it what it is, i am nervous.


The problem is the Hondas weigh next to nothing. So even with minimal power they have an advantage. 

The advantage to using a 'classis' SE-R is the torque of the SR20, and the fact it has a factory viscous limited slip. Stock-for-stock, 91-94 SE-R's are one of the best front drivers for loose conditions, be it rally, ice racing, or dirt track ovals.

The regular Sentras of that era with the GA16 have the same basic chassis as an SE-R (other than spring rates and sway bar rates), but they are down on grunt compared to the SR20 and do NOT have a limited slip differential.

Years ago I crewed for a friend's asphalt mini-stock, and the fastest car out there was a Honda CRX. Everyone weighed about 1900-2100 lbs, except the Honda. He weighed _*1410 lbs*_ with the cage and driver! So even though he was running a stock 1.5 litre with a header and straight exhaust, no one could touch him in the turns or the straights. Lighter is better...

Bob


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

oh well, i cant pass up the deal, so i guess she will be going on a SERIOUS diet, i agree about the weight issue. if a swap is not in order i will keep my eyes open for a S-ER while racing this one...maybe i can get one and paint it the same as this one and gatch some people sleeping!:woowoo:


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

well i scored at the junk yard today! found a complete g20 motor with a spare shortblock right next to it, so i snatched them. then i found a NX 2000 so i snatched the wiring harness, computer, clutch pedal assembly, crossmember, and all kinds of other goodies! i told my buddy who owns the yard i was commin back for the shifter assembly and if he crushes the car i will de-nut him!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

^^^

If you got a good deal on the parts then you're golden..Ohh BTW, Most G20's DO NOT have LSD's. Get the trans from the NX2000.


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

trans was already gone, gonna try to use the stock auto 'till i can get another trans...whatdayathink?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Honestly, I'd see if I could find a used trans that someone has with a 5th gear pop-out problem. No one wants one those in thier daily driver and you're never going to need a 5th gear. You could probably find someone to give you a 5th gear pop-out trans for free. If I would have known 2 weeks ago I would have had two of them i would have given you.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> Honestly, I'd see if I could find a used trans that someone has with a 5th gear pop-out problem. No one wants one those in thier daily driver and you're never going to need a 5th gear.


You know, you make a valid point. 

Heck, just tear down the tranny with the bad 5th gear, and _remove *all* the gears you will not ever use_. Net result is reduced overall weight _and_ rotating mass. Most short-track V8 stockcars do exactly this and run machined-down 4-speed trannys that are in fact actually only 2-speeds.

Bob


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

hmm....that is a good idea! a manual trans IS in my future, and has been in the plans i just didnt know how long it would take me to find a 5 speed. all i need is the trans., since i got the clutch pedal assy., flywheel, clutch set, crossmember, and shifter assy., from the nx also! from what i can picture, i need a clutch master cyl., and a trans right???


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

SE-R's are cable clutches. just get the cable and the trans and you should be good with what youhave to make it work.


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

i thought it was a hydraulic system? the manual trans parts, i removed from an NX2000, since i thought they shared parts with the se-r's. am i wrong? please be patient, hate...i will "get it."


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

whasup dude?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The NX's are cable driven also. up until 2000, Sentra's and 200SX's were cable driven. The B15's were the start of the hydraulic clutches.

If you didn't ask, you wouldn't know(unless you figured it out before we answered). Thats why the forums are here. :thumbup:


----------



## mikepotts (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for clearing it up man. i am not used to be in my position (asking questions), usually i am the one answering (believe it or not)! anyhoo...thanks again.


----------

